# Are you in the 98% or 2% of the population?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok here is a test...

when replying, don't spoil the answer in your reply for those just clicking on this thread for the first time!

This is a pretty old thing, however very amazing for those who take this test for the first time.

At the end of this message, you are asked a question.
*Answer it immediately*. Don't stop and think about it.
say the first thing that pops into your mind.

This is a test.

Give it a try, then post here if you are among the 98% or the 2%.
You'll understand what that means after you finish taking the test.

Now - just follow the instructions as quickly as possible.

DO NOT go to the next calculation before you have finished the previous one..

You DO NOT need to write or remember the answers, just do it using your mind.

You'll be surprised.

*Start:*

How much is: 15 + 6

3 + 56

89 + 2

12 + 53

75 + 26

25 + 52

63 + 32

I know! Calculations are hard work, but it's nearly over. . .
Come on, one more! ...

123 + 5

QUICK! THINK ABOUT A COLOR AND A TOOL!

Scroll further to the bottom...

A bit more...

You just thought about a *red hammer *, didn't you?

If this is not your answer, you are among 2% of people who have
a different, if not abnormal, mind.

98% of the folks would answer a red hammer while doing this exercise.
----------------

How did you do?

Ryan
_________________


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting. I thought about a XXX XXXX.

edited to preserve surprise factor for others.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard this on KFAN this mourning. I did them in my head as I was driving to work. I'm part of the 98%. It freaked the hell out of me.....pretty weird. 

Yes I meant "mourning" vrs. morning. I really did not want to go to work today......at aaaallllllllll!!! Just one of those days I guess.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I guess I'm in the 98%...

I was kinda shocked when I hit it on the head...

Ryan


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

blue wrench for me


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

blue hammer

Is it good or bad to be in the 2%?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think if you are in the 2% it means you are abnormal with an altered perception of abstract thinking....

E.g, you are pretty damn wierd! :beer:

On the other hand... some would say you enjoy thinking outside the mainstream, are creative and eclectic....

It's all in the perspective I guess.

Ryan


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

yellow hammer for me....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Blue drill...????


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

black hammer


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

green hammer


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Blue Makita 18v Impact!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yellow saw, dewalt yellow that is!


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thought of a red saw!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha that was kinda wierd... i thought about a red hammer lol... i must be part of the 98%...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought black hammer.I guess i'am only half ways wierd,but i knew that.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Blue screwdriver.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Shotgun for me. J/K put me in the 2% catagory

Nothing personal Ryan!!  :beer:

Bob


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> Shotgun for me. J/K put me in the 2% catagory
> 
> Nothing personal Ryan!!  :beer:
> 
> Bob




None taken Bob!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Pink Hammer


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

wirehairman said:


> blue hammer
> 
> Is it good or bad to be in the 2%?


Very interesting......blue hammer for me too!

Must be a wirehair type of thing :lol:

2% for me....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

blue drill here also


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Red Screwdriver


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

red shovel for me?????? My gal always said I wasn't right!


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Really!?!!? .....try a blue screwdriver.


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

green hammer????? :-? .........well, this test really didn't show me something that I didn't already know......a small part of the sad, sad life of a wierdo... :jammin: :idiot: :jammin: :idiot: :jammin: :idiot: :jammin: :idiot: :jammin:


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

:lame: though true


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

griffman said:


> wirehairman said:
> 
> 
> > blue hammer
> ...


Shhhh! Don't give them all our training secrets.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Orange Hammer

Here is another one you say to some one

Do everything adding to six 0+6, 1+5 etc and then go backwards 6+0, 5+1 etc all the way threw. Then ask them to name a veggie. Most will say carrot..


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

blue hammer......


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Green Hammer !!! :beer:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I heard this on the radio yesterday and I was in the 98%. Red Hammer


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

blue hammer


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

I was close, I said red screw driver. but i guess that would put me in the 2%


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was a red screwdriver. Happy to be abnormal!!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

yellow screwdriver!! It is nice to be unique.


----------



## raineyriver (Sep 20, 2003)

CAMO GREEN SHOTGUN


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Green Crescent wrench?


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Black wrench!

Spoiler92


----------



## trkystlkr (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue Saw!! It looks like 98% of the board is part of the 2% of the population that thinks abnormally!


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Blue Hammer. Nodak must really bring out the oddballs in us!


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

red hammer.. tahts odd how it works like that


----------



## Trout (Feb 9, 2005)

??red chainsaw??


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Blue wire stripper! Happy to be an abnormal electrician


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I said blue wrench! counting at all the responses I come up with 33 other and 12 red hammer what's up with that? near 3 to 1 other = 33% said red hammer maybe those of us who came up with something else are the normal ones :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Blue hammer for me. I have no idea why....


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

drywalling tools.......whatever they are called.........and the color of drywall mud........ :idiot: ........I hate my life right now


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

BLUE DRILL


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

red hammer...........wierd.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

98% for me!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Green hammer...its interesting to see how many didn't have the same color, but still had hammer...must be a darn common tool.


----------



## watchman34hunting (Jul 10, 2006)

2% blue screwdriver oke: :bop:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

BLUE DRILL...........there's more than me that said blue drill....why is that? why not a red drill........And why would people think hammer most of the time. My theory is mabeye people who work with alot of tools on a daily basis means they would have more of a "instant inventory" in their brain of tools and the average joe with a small toolbox in the garage who more than likely has a hammer, which is more than likely one of the only "hand tools" he ever uses and that is his first idea when hearing "hand tool" ...........?? I mean hey, who the heck DOESN"T own a hammer, and usually they are red in color right?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Would be interesting to know what the people who DIDN'T answer "red hammer" do for a living.......perhaps construction,mechanic,farming,oilfield...??? bet most of the folks who answered red hammer do not work with many tools


----------



## walleye killer (Jan 15, 2006)

blue hammer


----------

